# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Ctrl + J to find and replace Alt + Enter in multi line cell contents or Text to Columns

## newdoverman

alansidman gave an answer to use Ctrl + J in Text to Columns to separate multiple lines of text contained in a single cell caused by using Alt + Enter http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post3568288

I did a search on Ctrl + J (because I had never heard of it) and found this bit to go along with it by Dave Peterson - Microsoft MVP

Ctrl-j is the same as alt-enter. Another way to enter is Alt + 0010 on the numeric keypad.

Ctrl + J can be used in the Replace using * as a wildcard

*(Ctrl-j) should delete everything through the last alt-enter keeping text
after that last alt-enter.

(Ctrl-j)* should delete everything from the first alt-enter through the rest of
the value.

*(ctrl-j)* should clear all the cells that contain at least one alt-enter.

----------

